

Stuff you should know: top tech breakthroughs of 2011 - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/109683-top-10-tech-breakthroughs-of-2011

======
scotth
Mostly a list of spin-laden, news release rehashes and promises that won't be
met anytime soon. Hurrah.

------
funkah
garbage

